# car window tint removal



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Recently bought a 2nd hand honda - while the car is okay, it has a 40% tint which makes driving more stressful esp at night and I would like to get that removed.
Any suggestions where I should get that done ? At the dealer's or elsewhere? Any idea on how much it would cost?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Check the dealer. He can remove it for you. No idea what would cost but i would say not less than 100 AED. Alternatively you can remove it yourself. It is not that hard. 

anyway I suggest that you keep it. It will be easier for you to drive with a tinted car compared to a non tinted in the day + you will get used to it in 1-2 week time


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

40% tint is a bit crazy though.... Maybe go to a place that tints cars, ask for them to remove and put on a lower and see if they will give you a deal for doing so ?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I had my car tints removed in the Al Quoz area close to the Mall of the Emirates. There is a gas station/garage next to the Pan Emirates showroom on your way to Al Quoz. I think it's the 4th interchange, not sure about that but it's the Mall of the Emirates flyover. You go left as though you're heading towards Al Quoz and you'll see it on the right, soon after the Pan Emirates building.
Unfortunately, I don't remember how much I paid to have it removed, but they were very nice people and did a great job.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks guys for your inputs. Pamela, I went to that place (i live closeby) and it cost me 15 mins and 50 Dhs. 
Much better now though the AC is having to work a bit harder. But it was quite unsafe - it was very difficult to spot cars at night in case they had their lights off (yes, some of them do when the roads are brightly lit)


----------

